# Solid Chair Seat



## JeanHPM (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi.
I am new to carving and whittling, and have a question. I wat to know if it is possible to create a solid chair seat using whittling or carving. i have two broken chairs and i would really love to fix them by carving or whittling new seats. i know this might take long. Please help.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

In short, anything is possible, but the woodworker in me says that there are easier ways. You could excavate the majority of the waste with a router and templates, then dial in the final details using rasps, files, and spokshaves. I think that this would be a very rewarding process if done with the right tools and a frustrating job if you came at it with the wrong arsenal.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, if you want to bad enough! And it depends on how you define whittling and carving and the type of wood. Power tools, such as a "Holey Galahad" disc on an angle grinder will let you power-carve a sculpted seat in fairly short order, regardless of wood type. Pocket knife, gouges, adzs, scorps, and other ways all work, just different in how much, how quick, and how much effort it will take!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you thought about repairing the seats?


----------



## JeanHPM (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys thank you for the advice. I have no equipment and where we stay also don't allow me to be able to keep all the equipment. @mrjinx007 the seats are beyond repair. What do you suggest the right tools are?, stuff that i can keep in house as i don't have garage


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2015/02/16/free-chapter-of-chairmakers-notebook/

Here is a link to a free chapter of Peter Galbert's chair making book. It's the chapter on carving a seat. If you have the right tools it goes reasonably quickly. If I remember what I read right, Peter prefers the adze and then scorp (inshave) method, but you can also use a large gouge and a double convex plane. Paul sellers has some blog posts about making a plane like that and a video about making spoons, but the method for carving a chair seat with a gouge is similar.


----------

